# My wildest dreams have come true.



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Nate you done good!!! I was given the chance to make a wish on the MAW thread and nate took care of me! He gave me a bunch of baccy as well as some pipe cleaners. I scored good. After starting smoking about a week and a half ago, its become rather enjoyable! thank you Nate!!!










-Gawith 1792
-H&H Va spice
-Irish Flake
-C&D Bayon Morning
-Stokkebye imperial english
-Orlik Golden sliced
-Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
-Dunhill Standard mixture
-Erinmore Flake
-GH Kendal Flake




























:hurt: Its soooo amazing. I cant stop smelling them! I love how those flakes look! As a newbie, thanks for pushing me down the slope! Im going to enjoy these very much!! cant get over it! thanks nate!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow...nice hit! Enjoy that baccy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! very nice, enjoy smoking it!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice hit Nate! I'd bump you, but I'm out of RG ammo for ya.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

You are very welcome. I had to give you a nice shove...

And those are some great pics! Enjoy!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I bumped you for that.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> You are very welcome. I had to give you a nice shove...
> 
> And those are some great pics! Enjoy!


Thanks! Oh I will!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh one thing, I have been noticing little shreds of what looks like Cotton in the LNF I have. Just keep your eyes open for it. Someone must have gotten their shirt stuck in the machine. lol


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha. Will do!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy my brother!mg::rockon::smile:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very Nice Nate!!! Enjoy em Travis!


----------

